# qsc 900



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

i have a qsc 900 .. and i'm wondering if u can connect it thru a playstation via optical connection?? if so what component do i need to get??

thanks in advance!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!


> i have a qsc 900 .. and i'm wondering if u can connect it thru a playstation via optical connection??


Sorry, but you can't. The amp would have to have an optical input in order for you to do that. It doesn't.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

